# Another bag I made



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I'm becoming obsessed with making these hipster style bags! I've made 2 this weekend, and the one I'm posting now is my favorite. I love this bag. It will hold a Kindle (in a cover) in the main compartment, with room to spare, or it will hold a naked Kindle in the front zippered pocket. It also has 2 open pockets on the back, and six little slip pockets on the inside. I'm already thinking about making one in a Fall theme, and one for Christmas. (I'll make one of these for you, if interested, PM me - Thanks!)

Here's the front:









And the back:









And the inside:


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh wow! Super nice!!!! I'm always so impressed by the craftiness of some of the members here!!!! Especially with all the inside pockets and all!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the colors you chose!  And the little touches of the zipper pulls and bows on the buttons are fabulous!  I didn't realize this pattern had so many pockets.  I definitely need to get it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> I love the colors you chose! And the little touches of the zipper pulls and bows on the buttons are fabulous! I didn't realize this pattern had so many pockets. I definitely need to get it!


The little bows on the buttons was my idea  And every time I make something like this I like to put ribbon on the zippers and some kind of little beads, just for decoration. The pattern is from Purse-O-Nalities of Palm Harbor #125, it's called Dominique's Purse-O-Nality. I bought it from HenriettasHandbags.com.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful!!!
deb


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

Patricia those are so pretty.  Do you have any of the material left that you made Ally's case out of ?


Tina


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tina C. said:


> Patricia those are so pretty. Do you have any of the material left that you made Ally's case out of ?
> 
> Tina


Tina, actually I do have more of that fabric. I actually bought 4 coordinating pieces in that line, and I only used part of 2 of them for the little cover I made. Are you interested in getting a hip bag to match the cover? Does she have her K3 yet? I'm curious as to how well it fits in the cover.

Patricia


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

Ally's kindle should be here on Tuesday, She would like one of the bags.


Tina


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the pockets!!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Love, the Pockets! This is a perfect bag for the kindle/nook carriers. Pockets for cell, kleenex, notepads, and any other items needed on daily basis. "PERFECT".


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that bag, it is so cute!  I absolutely love the colors too!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!  I also make these bags with your choice of fabric.


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## maria5williams (Sep 21, 2010)

I appreciate your work.Bag is looking very nice.


----------

